# Redfish Club Season Opener



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>The Emerald Coast Redfish Club's season opener is Saturday Feb.16 at Lyons Park in Niceville.New teams are welcome to come out and sign up for the club the morning of the tournament at the launch.For more info and directions call Rob at 850-217-2990. 

www.emeraldcoastredfishclub.com


----------



## Delta Runner (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok, it's raining outside--I know you're not fishing. Sounds like a good time for you to post the tournament results


----------



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

sorry i was busy celebrating my teams win still.i'll put them on the site today.


----------

